# Magnetic Fountain Pen



## gbpens (Apr 20, 2013)

Has anyone converted a magnetic Vertex or Zen rollerball to a fountain pen? I found the 2008 post by Chuck Key, *Zen fountain pen* but it does not say anything about what other pen parts were used. Any help would be greatly appreciated. The magnetic closure is a must have.


----------



## Penultimate (Apr 20, 2013)

Why don't you just get a Vertex FP kit?
Vertex Magnetic Fountain Pen Kits


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 20, 2013)

Or the graduate FP from psi


----------



## gbpens (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. I am new to the magnetic pens and seldom deal with PSI. I will pick up a few kits from Ed.


----------

